# Anyone else excited about Has Bean's new Bolivian



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Judging by how excited Steve is by this coffee, I can't wait to try it.

Literally counting down the days till Has Bean open up again!

Anyone get this in IMM or last years crop?

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Bolivia-Finca-Machacamarca-de-Berengula-2012.html


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I had it last year and enjoyed it. Wasn't blown away but I've struggled with lightish roasts in my espresso machine and didn't have a recent grinder for brewed. I'm definitely going to order a couple of bags and hope for better this time 

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I had some. It was very good, but didn't stand out above the rest of the better beans that they have for sale.


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

didn't see what the fuss was in 2011 will try the new batch and see if there are any revelations price is still the same


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I think people get excited because of what they've read on the seller's website. That's partly why I bought it. I'm not saying it's not good in any way; it's a very good coffee, but so are lots of others.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

This as brewed coffee is about as close to perfection as I have tried, as espresso I have struggled with it


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Ah, now that's interesting, going back to the general Has Bean discussion. Did you find the roast too light, or was it something else?


----------

